# I'm a 3.67 in Doordash



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Out of 12 deliveries. Don't know who rated me bad. lol I just pick up the food, make sure there's napkins and drive to them. Do they rate more strictly with delivery?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

You probably didn't happen to have any Grey Poupon.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Not really your fault but low ratings if the food is cold or the food is not what was ordered.


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

you should ask lilcindy to make you 26 point list on how to get 5 stars with uber eats


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Not really your fault but low ratings if the food is cold or the food is not what was ordered.


Well I checked to make sure it's what they ordered. But I can't check to see if they made it perfect.. don't know why it would be cold since I used a bag.

But there was one time I did a double order and the first person wasn't there and the app told me to wait 10 minutes. Plus the wait was at the restaurant substantial. So maybe his food was in fact cold. But the app kept telling me to wait 11 minutes for the first customer.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well I checked to make sure it's what they ordered. But I can't check to see if they made it perfect.. don't know why it would be cold since I used a bag.
> 
> But there was one time I did a double order and the first person wasn't there and the app told me to wait 10 minutes. Plus the wait was at the restaurant substantial. So maybe his food was in fact cold. But the app kept telling me to wait 11 minutes for the first customer.


That is one reason I will never do deliver at least for a third party company.... too many things to go wrong and for you to be held accountable for.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Some of them want you to show them the food in front of them or something like that. Some want the driver to be in constant contact with them all the way through. UberEATS customers don't expect that.


Uberfunitis said:


> That is one reason I will never do deliver at least for a third party company.... too many things to go wrong and for you to be held accountable for.


With UberEATS they can at least get a refund from Uber...with DoorDash, being a poor company, I seem to remember the entire burden falling on the driver, not even the restaurant...


----------

